# VU-Meter Anzeige



## nikos (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ich brauche Rat bei einer Idee.
Ich wurde gern VU-Meters an meine Musik-Anlage anschliesen. 
Anlage besteht aus: PC mit X-Fi Soundkarte, Yamaha Verstärker AX497, Nubert 381 Regal Lautsprecher, Aiwa Plattenspieler PX-E 850

Ich will damit keine besondere Messung durchführen die sollen lediglich beim Musik hören hin und her schwingen. 

Ideal wären natürlich reine VU-Meter die zwischen Verstärker und Lautsprecher geschaltet sindleider diese eher für DJ oder Profis und für mich zu Teuer. Bei Google suchen fand ich zumindest nur Profiteile oder Anleitungen zum selber Bauen. 

Ein Verstärker mit Integrierten VU-Metern fällt vorerst auch aus weil ich mir erst neulich einen Vollverstärker gekauft habeund die Neuen mit VU-Meter meistens oberhalb der 1000 Euro Marke zu finden sind. Ausser einige von MCVoice  aber diese will ich nicht.


Da kamm mir die Idee ein TapeDeck mit VU-Meter einzubinden , bei einen Händler hab ich auch einige alte TapeDecks gesehen.
Die waren so im bereich 100-200 Euro das wäre grad noch so mein Preis-Limit für diese Aktion. 
Dabei war auch ein altes Yamaha TapeDeck in Titan Farbe, das würde Optisch prima zu meinen Verstärker passen.

Das TapeDeck dann mit RecOut und TapeIn an Verstärker zu verbinden. 

Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die VU-Meters schwingen wenn über den Verstärker der PC oder Plattenspieler die Musik macht. 
In einer Anleitung eines Yamaha Tapes im Internet steht das der PeakMeter bei Wiedergabe von Kassetten und Aufnahme läuft.
Die Anleitung war in englisch und hab nicht alles verstanden. 

Nun frag ich mich ob es möglich ist wenn  das Tape auf REC-Pause ist das die VU-Meter Schwingen? 

Oder kennt jemand VU-Meter am besten im HiFI Format und günstig? 

mfg 
nikos


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

müssten net auch analogen Strom/Spannungsmesser funktionieren? Die Könntest du einfach an die Lautsprecherausgänge hängen un es würde schön zappeln. Musst halt ma messen was da rauskommt.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab da mal was gefunden gehabt (zum selber basteln^^):

belastungsfreies Stereo-VU-Meter
einfaches Stereo-VU-Meter


----------



## nikos (13. Februar 2010)

@NC phalon , danke auf so eine Idee bin ich nicht gekommen hab mir paar AnalogeMultimeter angeschaut leider sind  alle Batterie betrieben und ich will ja keine kurze Messung sondern das die ständig mitlaufen. 

@bingo88, selbst das einfache Stereo-VU-Meter übersteigt meine elektronik Fähigkeiten  ich sehe mir den Schaltplan an und verstehe leider nur Bahnhof.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2010)

http://84.23.66.235/GB/MOV01854.MPG
Messwerke, Drehspul analog - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Davor ein Gleichrichter, Vorwiderstand bzw. Spannungsteiler und ne Schutzdiode parallel zum Messwerk. Funktioniert aufgrund der Frequenz aber nicht immer optimal, im NF Bereich sollte es aber noch gehen.

Die Schaltungen sind doch recht einfach. Einfach Bauteile auf ne Platine löten, verdrahten und irgendwo einbauen. Ist aber ne Arbeit wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat.


----------



## nikos (13. Februar 2010)

Die teile auf dem Video sind der Hammer. Ich beneide den Typen der das gemacht hat und seine Hobby Werkstatt. 

Das einfaches Stereo-VU-Meter find auch klasse das wäre für ein 5 1/2" Fach einfach genial, PC mit Nightrider fealing.

Mir fehlt leider das Können, Wissen und das Equip zum Eigenbau.

Bis auf weiteres lass ich halt Software VU-Meter am PC laufen und ärgere mich wenn der Monitor in den Energiesparmodus geht. 
Das so lange bis ich genug Kohle für einen HighEnd Verstärker mit VU-Metern zusammen hab. 

Dieser z.b. wäre ein Traum. Leider einige Hausnummern zu hoch. 

Advance Acoustic MAP 305 DA II - Google Produktsuche


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. Februar 2010)

Für 38,50€ bekommst du einen einfachen Bausatz von ELV: LINK

Wie man den dann an den jwlg. Geräten anschließt, ist 'ne andere Sache. Vielleicht kennt sich rebel4life damit aus.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Das verträgt am Eingang rund 2Vss, sprich vor dem Verstärker einschleifen. Dahinter brauchst du nen Spannungsteiler.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist cool danke schön.

So wie ich es sehe/verstehe  nehme ich per y-Kabel das Audiosignal der Soundkarte und es schließe einfach an. 
Oder noch besser ein Cinch-Kabel vom Tape-Out des Verstärkers direkt mit dieser Anzeige verbinden.

Dann das ganze in einen kleinen Kasten packen zonk fertig und aufn Verstärker stellen. 

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch bin.

Diese Seite ist ja toll mit etwas basteln könnte man sich aus den Bausätzten dort quasi einen selbst gemachten 12 Watt Verstärker mit Radio und Digital/Audio Wandler inklusive VUs bauen. 

mfg nikos


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Ist aber eher langweilig. ELV hat nicht mehr all so tolle Sachen. Mehr coole Projekte findet man im Inet, der Verstärker aus der letzten Elektor ist aber auch ein Ding und ich werde mir den vieleicht bauen, kommt drauf an, ob jemand mit ner Uni Mailadresse für mich Samples bestellt, manche ICs bekommt man da nämlich nur per Sample.

Modulo D - ELEKTOR.de | Elektronik: Analog Digital Embedded Mikrocontroller Audio Messtechnik

Man achte auf die Größe.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

24-Bit-Audio-A/D-Wandler AAD 24, Komplettbausatz | ELV-Elektronik

Mini-Stereo-RDS-Radio-Modul RDS 100, Komplettbausatz | ELV-Elektronik

Also diese VUs, der kleine RDS Empfänger und der 24 bit Audio DA Wandler würden aus meiner Sicht prima in ein ITX oder HTPC  Gehäuse passen. So wie es sehe sind da nur paar Kabel zu löten bzw verbinden und noch 2 rechteckige löcher an die Front des HTPC zonk fertig ein Tuner bzw VU Anzeige oder auch externe Soundkarte. 

Wenn das Funktioniert wäre das echt toll passt optisch prima zu der Anlage.


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

@ nikos

wen du Analoge VU's suchst, Schnap dir doch bei ebay welche und wen du keine Findest, dann so ein Altes Tonbandgerät, ähnlich wiediese in MEINE SAMMLUNG, von Hier nimmst du die VU's + Signalverstärker und Schliest es mit eine weiche an line out an.
alte Bandgeräte, auch Defeckte, zum Ausschlachten wo du die teile Entnehmen kannst, Findest du bei ebay zu Heu im Bereich Audio Raritäten, BANDMASCHINEN. Einzelteile sogar auch VU Instrumenten findest du auch da im Bereich ZUBEHÖR. zum Beispiel, HIER und HIER und Bausätze mit LEDs findest du HIER.
Bei ELV, kannst du z.B. DASS Nehmen und die LED's Austauschen mit Grössere  (Breitere)  und Übereinander Legen so das Diese Massiver Erscheinen dabei beide Kannäle Senkrecht Nebeneinander in ein 5,25" blende Verbauen.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Ein paar Kabel? Weißt du was in so nem Bausatz drin ist? Ich bezweifle das mal.

Da ist ne Platine drin, die Bauteile einzeln eingepackt (Widerstände oder Kondensatoren in Reihen), die muss man *alle* selber auflöten. Das sind auch noch SMD Teile, sprich du brauchst am besten ne selbstklemmende Pinzette (kostet leicht mal 10-20€), dazu kommt noch ne Lötstation und Flussmittel. Sprich allein das Werkzeug kostet leicht mal 150€, wenn man nicht gerade die billigste Lötstation will.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

@ EinarN
hi danke für den Tipp mein Problem ist ich kann zwar Kabelverbinden oder auch einfach zusammen Löten oder auch mal ein Gehäuse modifizieren aber sobald elektronische Teile ins Spiel kommen wie der oben genannte Signalverstärker bin ich schon überfordert.  Was ist es für einer auf was muss man achten usw. damit kenn ich leider net aus. 
 Da ist mir so ne fertige VU Anzeige die ich einfach an den Tape OUt hänge genau richtig.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

@ rebel4life

Ups schade ich dachte die sind fertig wie auf dem Foto.
Ich hätte gar kein Platz für eine Lötstation , ich hab einen billig Lötkolben aus Baumarkt.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Im Notfall kannst auch mit so nem Teil löten, aber ne Lötstation ist da vorzuziehen.


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

@ nikos

Da must du dich ein wenig in den Elektronik forums Umsehen.
mit Sicherheit findest du jemand was dir in deiner Nähe Helfen kann.

Lese z.B. im HI FI FORUM oder HIER oder HIER. 
Es gibt sich nicht das du in den 3 forums nicht Jemand Findest was Dir hilft und dabei auch noch in deiner Nähe ist wo Ihr Zusammen Arbeiten könnt. 
Versuche es einfach.
Was Bausätze Betrifft wie der von ELV, solche gibt es auch bei Conrad. 
Sind Sehr Einfach Zusammen zu Bauen, Haben Verbau- Anleitung dabei und sind Kinderleicht zu Montieren.
Da must du die Dingen Laut Bauplan nur zusammen Stecken und Verlöten. Funktionieren auf Anhieb.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

@ EinarN
jo sicher Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister, ich habe ewig nicht mit Elekronik zu tun gehabt.

Mein letztes mal war ein Fiasko, ich wollte auf eine 5 1/2 " Blende eine Lüftersteuerung bastlen, gedacht war 3 x 3-Fachwipschalter mit je 3 leds für drei Lüfter , Schatung 1 aus rote Led - 2 7 volt betrieb blaue Led - 3 12 volt mit grüner Led.  Naja das ganze endete im Frust seit dem habe ich noch den Lötkolben aber ka mir fehlt wohl die Geduld.


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

@ nikos

Ich will nun nicht angeben, aber denke nicht mahl daran wie Fiele Arbeitstunden ich in meine Bandgeräte Sammlung Investiert haben um Diese zu Restaurieren. Einige davon wie DIERSE HIER z.B. Hergestellt in *1974*, habe ich in ebay Gekauft für 5 EURO. 
Das gute Stück var nicht nur Kaput sondern auch voll mit Taubenfäkalien seit über 10 Jahre auf ein Verlassenen Dachboden. 
Ich dachte Ich muss mich Übergeben während Ich diese Sauber machte, in alle Einzelteile Zerlegt, wieder zusammen gebaut, u. Repariert was durch war.

Man muss sich für Solche Sachen immer Zeit u. Geduld nehmen, studieren, Dazulernen und nie aufgeben. Dann Klapt es auch. 

Was LEDs Betrifft, ist es Sehr Einfach (für Lüfter). 
Entweder Kaufst du 12 V LED's mit integrierten Vorrwiederstand oder Du Berechnest Diesen. HIER ist die FORMEL + Prozedur.

Noch einfacher ist dieser Online Berechner HIER


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

@EinarN 
Gratulation ich bewundere so etwas. Ich bin ja an sich sehr Technik begeistert hab auch hin und wieder nette Ideen aber bei der Umsetzung hapert es. 

Sag mal schlagen die VUs von deinen Bandgerät aus wenn es zwar Signal bekommt aber auf Pause ist? Das war so meine anfangs Überlegung mit einen Kassetten Rekorder. 

So langsam reift  eine Lösung und zwar ich besorge mir VU Anzeigen wie du vorgeschlagen hast und baue die in ein HTPC Gehäuse ein, dann noch auf eine Slotblende Cinch Anschlüsse bringe das ganze zur ne HIFI Werkstatt und frage ob die mir das ganze fertig machen und verkabeln, einstellen, so das ich das am Tape-Out anschließen kann. 

mfg nikos


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

Bedingt vom Betriebsart, JA.

Bei Wiedergabe, Zapelln diese in Music ritmus.
In Aufnahme Modus, Zappeln diese auch auf Pause, da man jaden Pegel Justieren muss und sebstverständlich während der Aufnahme.

Bei den Kisten mit 3 Kopf Tehnic wo man vor- und Hinterband umschalten kann, Zappeln diese Wahlweise nach Signalvergabe, entweder anhand der live Aufnahme oder anhand der Wiedergabe über den 3ten Kopf während der Aufnahme bei eine 3 Sekunden Versetzung zwischen laufende aufnahme und wiedergabe der bereitz getätigte aufnahme.

Diese Vintage "spulys" sind eine Technic für Sich.

Diese Russische SOJUZ 111 aus den Jahr 1989 (Ausgefischt aus den Spermüll) z.B. hat 3 Kopf Technic und auch 3 Motoren was sich da Bewegen.
Solche VU's wurden z.B. in ein 5.25" Blende Nebeneinander Passsen. HIER die Bilder mit den Innenleben der Sojuz

Die Idee die Grundgeräte (VU's u . Clinch) im Gehäuse zu Verbauen und den rest machen Lasasen ist OK aber denke daran das Die was dir das Fertig machen arbeiten nicht Kostenlos. Die kassieren einiges.


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Danke das war genau die Antwort die ich hören wollte. 
Ich unterstelle mal wenns bei deinen Bandgerät so ist dann wird es für andere auch so sein.

Hier in Frankfurt ist so ein Laden Die Röhre er verkauft alte HiFi Sachen auch Tape Decks mit VU Anzeigen. Ich war da  hab mich umgeschaut da waren nette Teile dabei auch solche Bandgeräte. Dabei war auch ein Yamaha Tape das genau die selbe Farbe hat wie mein Verstärker. 
Ich hab dem Verkäufer mein Anliegen wohl falsch beschrieben oder ka ich wollte so ne Art Verstärker mit VU der nur das Audio Signal durchschleifen sollte zu meinen Verstärker er hat mit Kopf geschutelt und gesagt sowas geht nicht oder wir ham so was net.  Später kammen mir die TapeDecks in den Sinn.

Ich kauf mir das Teil und wenn mir nach VUs ist lege ich einfach Kassette rein und drücke REC+Pause zonk gehen die los.

Freue mich schon auf Morgen VUs Inc. 
Danke


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

BANDGERÄTE ?

Na wen du dahin Gehst, sag Ihn mahl er soll dir eine Liste machen was er da Hat. Es könnte Sein das mich was Interesiert.
Ich sag mal Danke in Voraus.

Ja, Er kann es dir mit Sicherheit Fertig machen.

Wen es Darauf Ankommt, ein Fachman / Kenner, "könnte" sogar ein röhrenvestärker in ein Rechner Verbauen. Ein 700 Watt PC Netzteil Liefert auch die Notwendige Spannung dafür.
Dann das Audio signal vom MB rüberzihen, Knöpfe u. VU's an der Front, Moddingfenster das man die Glühenden Röhre im PC Sieht zusammen mit den Beleuchteten Lüfter und auf was Wetten du Haust jeden von den Socken 

Dabei wird die Erst Beste Party mit 2 x 1000 Watt Leistung an den Woofern direkt aus den ..... Röhren - PC eine Wucht 

(Ist so ein gedankenspiel)


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Ein Röhrenverstärker hat in der Regel Spannungen von 300-400V und die greift man nicht einfach mal beim NT ab, denn dann wäre das alles schön mit Erdpotential, sprich Stromschlag vorprogramiert!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ein Röhrenverstärker hat in der Regel Spannungen von 300-400V und die greift man nicht einfach mal beim NT ab, denn dann wäre das alles schön mit Erdpotential, sprich Stromschlag vorprogramiert!


Ich Spreche hier von Moderne Röhrenverstärkern und nicht von Traffoklötze aus 1960 

Beispiel Bild:


----------



## nikos (17. Februar 2010)

Die Röhre - Ankauf - Beratung - Verkauf
die machen um 13.00 Uhr auf bis 20.00 Uhr , Telefon 069 / 66 36 81 30

Ok ich versuche ne Liste zu bekommen. 
Am besten du rufst da mal an. 

Also so einen RöhrenVerstärker hatten die im Schaufenster ich hab ihn aber wenig Beachtung geschenkt als ich den Preis gesehen hab. 
Ich stand mehr so auf der Seite der Tuner TapeDecks und Verstärkern. Als ich einen 80 Euro Sony Verstärker gesehen hab und einen 130 Euro Marantz Receiver ärgerte  ich mich weil ich 2 Wochen vorher einen neuen Verstärker gekauft habe.  Die hatten auch eine Vorstufe+Endstufe kombi von Marantz richtig tolles Teil mit grossen VUs und richtig viel Leistung aber leider so ca. 600 Euro. 

Diese Röhrenverstärker und so Paar Plattenspiel UrAlt Radios usw. waren auf anderen Regal ich hab die nicht weiter beobachtet.


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

Na, danke !

Da werde Ich mal anrufen weil anhand des Kleinen Bildes da ist eine 4 Track One way quadro Akai GX 630 zu Sehen, Eine Tascam / Teac und noch so einiges


----------



## nikos (18. Februar 2010)

@ EinarN

Hi war heute im Laden und hab nach Liste gefragt, er sagte es wäre zu viel Aufwand Listen zu erstellen und deswegen sagte er wurde Telefonisch beraten.

Er war voll cool er hat mir ein TapeDeck verkauft das so eine  Monitor Funktion hat auch ohne Kassette gehen die VU-Meter.  Er sagte die sache mit REC+Pause wäre auf Dauer schädlich für die Mechanik. 
Das gute Stück ist  Yamaha KX 800 sieht voll cool aus. 
Leider war das in Titanfarbe weg aber egal schwarz tut es auch. 

mfg nikos

@Moderatoren Thx Problem gelöst Thread-Close.


----------

